# Haben Sie das Original-Pirates! (bzw. Pirates! Gold) gespielt?



## Administrator (24. November 2004)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Marscel (24. November 2004)

Ich habs auf dem Atari... da kann man, denke ich, auch mal Amiga als Vertretung nehmen.


----------



## Don_Dengue (24. November 2004)

What? 34% haben noch nix von Pirates gehört?    

Schämt Euch was...


----------



## Herr-Sengele (24. November 2004)

Don_Dengue am 24.11.2004 14:42 schrieb:
			
		

> What? 34% haben noch nix von Pirates gehört?
> 
> Schämt Euch was...




Leute gibts   
In die Ecke und schämen.

Ich habs auf'm Brotkasten, dem Amiga und dem PC gezockt, multiple Auswahlmöglichlkeiten gibts bei euch ja nicht. Ich hab mal den C64 gewählt, war ja der erste. (Ausserdem habt ihr den C128 vergessen   )

gruß,


----------



## Iceman (24. November 2004)

Don_Dengue am 24.11.2004 14:42 schrieb:
			
		

> What? 34% haben noch nix von Pirates gehört?
> 
> Schämt Euch was...



Ich hätte ja gerne "Nein" angekreuzt, aber die Möglichkeit gibts ja nicht. Von Pirates gehört hab ich natürlich, aber selbst gespielt hab ichs nie.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (24. November 2004)

SYSTEM am 24.11.2004 13:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


Ich mochte Pirates! eigentlich nie (C64-Version):
Nach Westen konnte man immer gut segeln, aber beim Segeln nach Osten ging es wegen der Windrichtung nur extrem zäh, sodass man (bzw. ich) immer mit unzufriedener, weglaufender Crew und damit schrumpfender Flotte zu kämpfen hatte.


----------



## docsnyder08 (24. November 2004)

MiffiMoppelchen am 24.11.2004 14:55 schrieb:
			
		

> SYSTEM am 24.11.2004 13:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


du hättest schräg zum wind segeln sollen 

vermisse das voting für "auf c-64, amiga und pc"


----------



## Macbeth (25. November 2004)

Don_Dengue am 24.11.2004 14:42 schrieb:
			
		

> What? 34% haben noch nix von Pirates gehört?
> 
> Schämt Euch was...



*arg* jetzt sinds sogar schon 50 %...  in welcher altersgruppe beweg ich mich hier????


----------



## Soki (25. November 2004)

Kennen: ja
Gespielt: nein
Zugeschaut: ja, und zwar war das 1999 als jemand Pirates! auf dem Atari gezockt hat


----------



## McTrevor (25. November 2004)

Hach ja... waren das noch Zeiten... auf dem C64... und praktischerweise stand im Handbuch, wann und wo die Treasure Fleet und der Silver Train anzutreffen sind... mit etwas gutem Timing konnte man da dick absahnen... Und Panama einzunehmen war auch immer lustig... man brauchte zwar sauviele Männer und mußte verdammt gut kämpfen können (700 Verteidiger und kein Seeangriff möglich, also keine Kanonen!), aber dafür war man danach saniert und die Crew glücklich... aber leider immer nur sehr kurze Zeit; die konnte man danach nicht lange halten bis sie meutern wollten  


Bis dann denn!


McTrevor


----------



## BitByter (25. November 2004)

deren umfragen werden durch blöde antworten verfälscht! es gibt kein nein und n nes (darauf ist das nämlich auch erschienen) fehlt auch... und das ist ziemlich häufig, das die antwortmöglichkeiten irgendwie unvollständig sind...


----------



## Seven (25. November 2004)

i hab sogar die us erstausgabe von pirates (c64)


----------



## Vordack (25. November 2004)

Seven am 25.11.2004 10:10 schrieb:
			
		

> i hab sogar die us erstausgabe von pirates (c64)



Ja, leider kann mann nicht mehrere Angaben machen, auch auf dem C64, Amiga und PC gezockt.

Ist aber schon traurig wie viele noch nie was davon gehört haben, naja, bin wohl auch nicht mehr der Jüngste *verwundertrumguck*


----------



## Yikrazuul (25. November 2004)

Ich denke schon, dass die meisten hier (unter 1 nie etwas von Pirates auf dem Brotkasten gehört haben   

Bin mal gespannt, wie das Graphik-Update sein wird...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. November 2004)

BitByter am 25.11.2004 01:32 schrieb:
			
		

> und das ist ziemlich häufig, das die antwortmöglichkeiten irgendwie unvollständig sind...



*pcgamespoll - nur echt mit 2 von 50 zähne antworten*...

ich vermisse LEIDER nicht.


----------



## Bonkic (25. November 2004)

Macbeth am 25.11.2004 00:08 schrieb:
			
		

> *arg* jetzt sinds sogar schon 50 %...  in welcher altersgruppe beweg ich mich hier????




ja schon komisch - von einem solchen klassiker sollte man doch zumindest gehört haben.   :-o


----------



## Caputo (25. November 2004)

Na, seh ich anders. Hier sind doch erstaunlicherweise noch einige die Pirates gespielt haben,. Ich auch auf dem C64.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (25. November 2004)

docsnyder08 am 24.11.2004 15:06 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 24.11.2004 14:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


War mir (und der Crew) meist  immer noch zu langsam.


----------



## Tamor (25. November 2004)

SYSTEM am 24.11.2004 13:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


fehlt hier nicht die simple auswahlmöglichkeit, nein habe ich nicht gespielt ??
auf eine frage : haben sie oder haben sie nicht gespielt ?
ist eine antwort wie ja oder nein Essentiell. wiso fehlt ein schlichtes nein ?


----------



## Dauerstudent (26. November 2004)

Macbeth am 25.11.2004 00:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Don_Dengue am 24.11.2004 14:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gezockt hab ichs 1991, soweit ich mich recht erinnere, aufm C64- aber wann kam es eigentlich raus? 1987..?

Ach ja, hat es eigentlich irgendjemand geschafft, bei allen 4 Nationen hohe Postionen einzunehmen?
Also möglich war,glaub ich, allerhöchstens England+Holland+Spanien, wenn die Bündnisse gut waren.(und Spanien: TODFEIND)


Ach ja - das Beste war aber, man hatte ne Schatzkarte und musste den Ort suchen - und wenn man dann noch gegen den Wand segelte und ewig suchte -> rückblickend romantisiert man ,glaub ich, das ganze Spiel etwas zu stark (geht mir auch so) -> ich weiss nicht,ob ich mich heute noch stundenlang mit Suchen rumquälen würde....


----------



## Sternzeit (26. November 2004)

Hach, waren das noch Zeiten damals!! *träne_aus_dem_auge_quetsch*

Damals war ich noch jung UND hübsch, heute bin ich nur noch UND   

Damals hatte ich noch Zeit zum Zocken, war Student und das Leben war lustig, heute hab' ich Frau und Kinder, mein Arbeitgeber ist der Herr über meine Zeit und nach einem 10Std-Arbeitstag penne ich oft auf der Couch ein, wenn mich meine Jüngste nicht gerade als Trampolin missbraucht.     

Damals gab's noch die Guten und die Bösen, heute Schöder, Merkel und Steuber.     

Damals hab' ich die Würmer im Garten ausgegraben, heute finde ich sie auf meinem PC (danke, Julia!!).     

Damals hab' ich mal 'nen C64 in den Ostblock geschmuggelt (nach Prag!), der war Hochtechnologie und stand auf der Cocom-Liste (schlag' nach bei Google!!!), wenn ich heute ein Problem mit meinem PC habe, rufe ich ein Callcenter in Prag an (nochmals danke, Julia).     

Damals ging ich nach der Vorlesung noch ein bisschen in den Park, heute gehe ich öfter mal auf den Friedhof...     

Damals gab's Pirates, heute nur noch Bugs wohin das Auge schaut.   

Naja, was soll's, heute bin ich weise und hab' die Kohle, die ich früher gebraucht hätte


----------



## Bonkic (26. November 2004)

Sternzeit am 26.11.2004 16:05 schrieb:
			
		

> hab' die Kohle, die ich früher gebraucht hätte




...aber keine zeit sie auszugeben.


----------



## Sternzeit (26. November 2004)

Bonkic am 26.11.2004 16:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Sternzeit am 26.11.2004 16:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Du sagst es !!!!

Aber ich hab' ja Kids...


----------



## lordblizzard (26. November 2004)

Iceman am 24.11.2004 14:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Don_Dengue am 24.11.2004 14:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dito


----------



## t-r-w (29. November 2004)

Macbeth am 25.11.2004 00:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Don_Dengue am 24.11.2004 14:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nun ich vermute dass die meisten hier 20+ sind, jedoch die wenigsten sich im zarten Alter von 7 Jahren (wie ich) einen C 64 gekauft haben. Mein erster 
Kontakt mit Pirates war jedoch prägend. Pirates hatte einen kleine jedoch interesanten Bug: Pirate Hunter, War Galleon 120 Kanonen 1000 Mann Besatzung und mit ner Pinasse mit 6 Kanonen und 20 Mann kalt gemacht!!!


----------



## Bonkic (29. November 2004)

> Nun ich vermute dass die meisten hier 20+ sind



mmmh, ich weiss nicht....




> jedoch die wenigsten sich im zarten Alter von 7 Jahren (wie ich) einen C 64 gekauft haben



da gibts aber sicher den ein, oder anderen und selbst wenn nicht :1993 kam pirates gold - und auch wenn man das nicht gespielt hat, davon gehört sollte man doch schon mal haben.


----------



## enix (29. November 2004)

Obwohl ich auch schon einen C64 (und Amiga auch) besass, spielte ich Pirates! erst etwas später auf dem NES. Da hatte es eine schöne A3 Karte dabei... man, hab ich das Teil vollgekritzelt...


----------



## LowriderRoxx (29. November 2004)

Pirates befindet sich zusammen mit Colonization, Battle Isle und anderen Schmankerln in meiner "und-früher-war-doch-alles-besser"-Box. 

Ach ja, Anfang der Neunziger ... those were the times ...


----------



## timurlenk (1. Dezember 2004)

LowriderRoxx am 29.11.2004 19:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Pirates befindet sich zusammen mit Colonization, Battle Isle und anderen Schmankerln in meiner "und-früher-war-doch-alles-besser"-Box.
> 
> Ach ja, Anfang der Neunziger ... those were the times ...




das war die goldene ära 
sowas wie die italienische renaissance in der kunst. und besser als botticelli, brunelleschi, donatello, michelangelo oder da vinci geht halt nicht... 
und wir waren als zeitzeugen dabei!!!


----------



## Ketchup33 (1. Dezember 2004)

Sternzeit am 26.11.2004 16:05 schrieb:
			
		

> ..... Damals hab' ich mal 'nen C64 in den Ostblock geschmuggelt (nach Prag!), der war Hochtechnologie und stand auf der Cocom-Liste (schlag' nach bei Google!!!), ......



Komisch nur, daß Kollegen von mir damals die Dinger ganz offiziell gekauft, in die DDR eingeführt und täglich damit gearbeitet (oder gezockt) haben.   



			
				docsnyder08 am 24.11.2004 15:06 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 24.11.2004 14:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das nennt sich übrigens "Kreuzen" !! *klugscheiß* 

bye, Thomas
(der Ex-Seemann)

Edit: Gespielt anfang der 90er auf PC. Leider nie besessen (zumindest nicht im Original  )


----------



## KONNAITN (1. Dezember 2004)

Sternzeit am 26.11.2004 16:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Hach, waren das noch Zeiten damals!! *träne_aus_dem_auge_quetsch*


Stimmt, aber was solls. Heute sind die Das-waren-noch-Zeiten von Morgen. *träne_wieder_ins_auge_zurückquetsch* 

Ich habe Pirates auf dem Amiga gespielt (ich wusste übrigens gar nicht, dass es das für's NES auch gab) , und fand es auch verdammt süchtigmachend. Pirates war eines der ersten und wenigen Spiele von dem ich nachts geistig absolut nicht abschalten konnte. Ins Bett- Augen zu- und gesehen habe ich wieder nur die eeeendlose See....


----------



## McManus (2. Dezember 2004)

Ich vermisse meinen AMIGA und die ganzen spiele 
Battelsquadron,Speedball,Silkworm,Syndicaet,Pirates,Turrican,Fire&ICE


----------



## Liar (3. Dezember 2004)

*Antwortmöglichkeiten*

Also ich habe schon viel von dem Spiel gehört, es aber nie gespielt. Leider gibts so ne Option bei den Antworten nicht...


----------



## Basti333 (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Antwortmöglichkeiten*

wer war denn so schlau und hat kein "nein" als antwortmöglichkeit gemacht?? dadurch wird doch das ganze ergebnis verfälscht weil die die eigentlich nein genommen hätten jetzt was anderes was nicht stimmt nehmen


----------



## elminster (5. Dezember 2004)

McTrevor am 25.11.2004 01:18 schrieb:
			
		

> ... aber leider immer nur sehr kurze Zeit; die konnte man danach nicht lange halten bis sie meutern wollten
> 
> McTrevor



Stimmt, aber ich habs dann immer so gemacht, dass ich absichtlich Männer verloren hab wenn ich mich richtig erinner. Weil mit zu großer Crew wurden sie ja wirklich immer sehr schnell unglücklich.


----------



## maxx2003 (5. Dezember 2004)

Natürlich auf dem Amiga.  
Wer Pirates! nicht kennt, ist selber schuld.


----------



## DonMordor (5. Dezember 2004)

hehe, auch nicht 20+ leute haben Pirates! gespielt! Meine wenigkeit beispiels weise 17 Jahre, hat damals seine ersten kontakte mit dem englischen geknüpft. Kein Plan von nix, noch nie ein wort englisch gehört und trotzdem auf Bruders Amiga gezockt....früh übt sich


----------



## Ilcoron (6. Dezember 2004)

Ich weiss noch genau wie ich das erste mal Pirates auf dem Amiga gespielt habe, glaube da war ich 8 oder so ... das Spiel muss man einfach kennen


----------



## _Slayer_ (6. Dezember 2004)

Bonkic am 29.11.2004 12:13 schrieb:
			
		

> > Nun ich vermute dass die meisten hier 20+ sind
> 
> 
> 
> ...




es gibt halt auch noch leute, die nicht nur ihren PC im kopf haben.


----------



## madace77 (7. Dezember 2004)

Auf dem C64, gesehen, Amiga und PC - aber kaum gespielt - da mir das Spiel nie so recht gefallen hat.

Wundert mich aber nicht daß hier ~50% das Spiel nicht kennen, ist ja schon ewig alt.

Und der Durchschnitts-PC-Games-Leser und PCG-HP-Surfer wird heute denke ich ~ 14 sein, insofern...  


PS: Scheisse bin ich alt geworden


----------



## Kryz (7. Dezember 2004)

McTrevor am 25.11.2004 01:18 schrieb:
			
		

> aber leider immer nur sehr kurze Zeit; die konnte man danach nicht lange halten bis sie meutern wollten



Musstest Du ja auch nicht. Man holte sich nur so viele Männer, wenn man eine Reihe von Angriffen in schneller Folge durchführen wollte und konnte, d.h. nach Panama gleich hoch nach Nombre de Dios. Dann, wenn alles noch gut ging, Cartagena angreifen und auf dem gut getimeten Rückweg die Schatzflotte angreifen.
Wenn dann immer noch zu viele Männer in der Crew herumlungerten (und den eigenen Anteil an der Beute zu schmälern drohten), blieb immer noch die Möglichkeit, sich in einem Seegefecht mit einem Piratenjäger ein, zwei mal treffen zu lassen, um die Anzahl der Leute auf dem eigenen Schiff zu dezimieren.
War also alles nur eine Frage der Routine.


----------



## Kryz (7. Dezember 2004)

Dauerstudent am 26.11.2004 13:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja - das Beste war aber, man hatte ne Schatzkarte und musste den Ort suchen - und wenn man dann noch gegen den Wand segelte und ewig suchte -> rückblickend romantisiert man ,glaub ich, das ganze Spiel etwas zu stark (geht mir auch so) -> ich weiss nicht,ob ich mich heute noch stundenlang mit Suchen rumquälen würde....



Musstest Du damals nicht und würdest Du wohl auch heute nicht müssen.
Heute wie damals war nämlich einem erfahrenen Karibiksegler schon anhand von höchstens zwei Fetzen einer Schatzkarte klar, wo sich der Schatz befindet.
Gut, ich habe das Spiel Anno 1986 (oder war's 87?)  auch so gern gespielt, dass ich die Spielweltkarte auch mit verbundenen Augen hätte aufzeichnen können.
Ganz interessant finde ich übrigens, wie sehr mir Pirates! die geographischen Kenntnisse der Karibik eingebleut hat. Noch heute weiß ich, wo diese ganzen Inseln, wie Guadeloupe oder Martinique, liegen.


----------



## Kryz (7. Dezember 2004)

Dauerstudent am 26.11.2004 13:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja, hat es eigentlich irgendjemand geschafft, bei allen 4 Nationen hohe Postionen einzunehmen?
> Also möglich war,glaub ich, allerhöchstens England+Holland+Spanien, wenn die Bündnisse gut waren.(und Spanien: TODFEIND)



Nein, das habe ich nie geschafft. Bestes Ergebnis war 2x Duke, 1x Count und 1x Admiral. Letzteres war Spanien, bei den drei übrigen Ländern bin ich nicht mehr sicher. Hat ordentlich Punkte gegeben damals. 

Der Zeitpunkt, an dem Pirates! damals endete, war eigentlich immer schon der, wo es hätte richtig spannend werden können. Ich stelle mir heute noch vor, wie geil es gewesen wäre, diese zig tausend _acres _Land wirklich im Spiel noch bebauen zu können oder Gouverneur einer eroberten Stadt zu werden, anstatt lediglich einen neuen einzusetzen. *hach...*


----------



## Kryz (7. Dezember 2004)

t-r-w am 29.11.2004 12:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Pirates hatte einen kleine jedoch interesanten Bug: Pirate Hunter, War Galleon 120 Kanonen 1000 Mann Besatzung und mit ner Pinasse mit 6 Kanonen und 20 Mann kalt gemacht!!!



Ich möchte nicht ausschließen, dass ich seinerzeit auch über einen oder zwei Bugs stolperte, aber das von Dir Beschriebene stellt imho keinen Bug dar.

Eine Pinasse war das kleinste, aber auch wendigste Schiff im Spiel. Die War Galleon hingegen das Schiff, bei dem die Limits in Bezug auf Crewgröße und Kanonenanzahl aufgehoben schienen. Jedoch spricht jedes Sachbuch, das ich gelesen habe und das über Segelschiffe schreibt, davon, wie sehr sich der Umstand bezüglich Wendigkeit auf Gefechte auswirken konnte. Nicht zuletzt habe angeblich Sir Francis Drake Anno 158? die Caca Fuego, eine fette spanische Galleone, mit einem relativ kleinen Schiff entern können.

Ich habe mir die Eigenschaften der Schiffe seinerzeit zunutze gemacht und sehr häufig mit einer Sloop oder Pinasse Jagd auf die Schatzflottenschiffe und auch Piraten(jäger) gemacht. Mit Erfolg, wenn ich aufpasste, meine Nussschale nicht von einer 200-Kanonen-Breitseite treffen zu lassen...


----------



## Dimebag (7. Dezember 2004)

Marscel am 24.11.2004 13:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habs auf dem Atari... da kann man, denke ich, auch mal Amiga als Vertretung nehmen.



Nein, kann man nicht. So eine Frechheit. Alleine der Soundchip...   

Ich hab's auf'm C64 gespielt, auf anderen Formate weiss ich gar nicht mehr. Auf'm C64 hat's aber voll Bock gemacht. Trotzdem interessiert mich die Neuauflage nicht die Bohne.

mfg


----------



## djrami (8. Dezember 2004)

McTrevor am 25.11.2004 01:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Hach ja... waren das noch Zeiten... auf dem C64... und praktischerweise stand im Handbuch, wann und wo die Treasure Fleet und der Silver Train anzutreffen sind... mit etwas gutem Timing konnte man da dick absahnen... Und Panama einzunehmen war auch immer lustig... man brauchte zwar sauviele Männer und mußte verdammt gut kämpfen können (700 Verteidiger und kein Seeangriff möglich, also keine Kanonen!), aber dafür war man danach saniert und die Crew glücklich... aber leider immer nur sehr kurze Zeit; die konnte man danach nicht lange halten bis sie meutern wollten
> 
> 
> Bis dann denn!
> ...



ich habe nie was von diesem spiel gehört


----------



## alex_neo (9. Dezember 2004)

lordblizzard am 26.11.2004 23:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Iceman am 24.11.2004 14:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



same here ....


----------



## ShadowSoul (13. Dezember 2004)

da fehlt wirklich "Nein" als antwort möglichkeit..kennen tu ichs, aber gespielt noch nicht..

Teilnehmer: 	2359
Laufzeit:	bis 31.12.20 <--- naja, haben ja noch 15 jahre zeit für den poll  
                                                     vielleicht wirds ja noch hinzugefügt


----------



## Marcus969 (21. Dezember 2004)

In Erinnerungen schwärm. Das mit der Ortskenntnis in der Karibik stimmt wirklich. 

Krass war auch, wenn man wie der Teufel fechten konnte, konnte man auch mit Mini-Mannschaften Städte einnehmen. Man durfte sich nur nicht bei der Anfahrt von den Kanonen erwischen lassen...

Aber wie das bei den ganzen Uralt-Games ist: Wenn Du sie heute noch mal auspackst, schwärmst Du zehn oder zwanzig Minuten lang und kriegst dann wegen nicht vorhandener Grafik und lausiger Story das Kotzen...

War bei mir jedenfalls bei Phantasia II: Wrath of Nikademus so. Das Spiel haben wir zu Dritt bis zum ersten Hahnenschrei über Monate gezockt. Unglaubliches Fantasy-Feeling... Neulich noch mal ausgepackt - - oh Gott! Waren wir sooo anspruchslos?


----------



## addi81 (29. Dezember 2004)

Auf dem Ami wars zwar super aber aufm pc viel bunter   -- trotzdem, das neu will ich nicht (wegen dem tanzen    )


----------



## Cellino77 (9. Januar 2005)

Don_Dengue am 24.11.2004 14:42 schrieb:
			
		

> What? 34% haben noch nix von Pirates gehört?
> 
> Schämt Euch was...







Ihr macht ja echt guten Sound!!!!!!! 

Wo kann man eure Scheibe kaufen?


----------



## spimer (21. Januar 2005)

Cellino77 am 09.01.2005 11:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Don_Dengue am 24.11.2004 14:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




pcgames und die polls....rofl!!


----------



## HellBull (21. Januar 2005)

habs auf m c64 und amiga gezockt.

Aber auch das 1915 Pirates Cove für den Commodore VC 20 (der "Volkscomputer")    war nicht schlecht .


----------



## davidian2000 (21. Januar 2005)

ich hörte davon, spielte es aber nie   

(mal wieder ne antwort-option, welche die umfrage-ersteller nicht bedachten *ggg*)


----------



## Parcival2 (21. Januar 2005)

HellBull am 21.01.2005 12:33 schrieb:
			
		

> habs auf m c64 und amiga gezockt.



Ebenso. Bei mir wars auch noch auf´m C64. Monatelang hab ich das Spiel gezoggt. Das muß man sich heute mal vorstellen - Mooonaaatelang. Ich glaub, zum Ende hin hatte ich so etwa 10 Disks mit Spielständen von Pirats. Ich war damals richtig gut in dem Spiel. Mit ner 40 Mann Mannschaft hab ich Forts mit 400 Gegnern eingenommen und die spanische Schatzflotte hab ich mehrmals erwischt, Schatzkarten hatt ich auch so ziemlich alle denk ich - Ach ja, das Game war echt nicht schlecht *innostalgieversink* (Ist aber für mich trotzdem kein Grund, mir das Remake zu kaufen. Jedenfalls nicht für 45 Eus. Vielleicht später mal, wenns billiger ist)

Ehrlich gesagt gab es wenig andere Spiele die mir damals ähnlich gut gefallen haben. Im Erinnerung hab ich, außer Pirats, noch Archon (eine Art Monsterschach), die Testdrive-Teile, Impossible Mission (da mußte man Puzzleteile suchen und zusammensetzen um einen verrückten Professor aus einem Geheimraum rauszuholen), Spy & Spy, Defender of the Crown, Maniac Manson und Zack Mc Cracken. Der Rest ist irgendwie aus meiner Erinnerung verschwunden....


----------



## HellBull (22. Januar 2005)

Parcival2 am 21.01.2005 23:26 schrieb:
			
		

> HellBull am 21.01.2005 12:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die du erwähnt hast, waren aber auch schon klasse. Hab die auch  alle gezockt.. mhh.. wenn ich so darüber nachdenke, waren das doch noch so richtig innovative Games, ich meine im Vergleich zu dem was einem Heute, zwar mit ner Spitzengrafik, so angeboten wird, oder ?
Das ist doch irgendwie meistens nur grafisch aufgepeppter & seichter Mist heute... (Ausnahmen gibts immer ). In der Breite waren die Spiele damals viel innovativer und hatten mehr Eigenleben zu bieten. 
Aber um Gottes willen .. ich will jetzt keine Disk. von wegen früher war alles b.. usw. anfangen. Das war es sicher nicht !
Aber die Ideenvielfalt war für damalige Verhältnisse doch breiter und qualitativ vielleicht sogar höher.


----------



## Munky (8. Februar 2005)

Ja, das war klasse damals. Okay, wenn ich es heute spielen würde, wäre die Begeisterung schnell verflogen, aber so ist das nun mal mit Dingen die man in der Kindheit mochte - das Gedächtnis spielt mit.  Was ich sagen will ist: die Spiele damals waren niemals besser als heute, auch nur bedingt innovativer - aber die Begeisterung als Kids nimmt man bis heute mit und empfindet in reiferem Alter aktuelle Spiele, die eigentlich genau so gut/schlecht/innovativ/unterhaltend wie damals sind, als weniger gut.

Ich selber hab´s mir in Pirates immer gerne mit den Spaniern und Franzosen verdorben und dann fleißig den Silver Train gekapert. Ich glaube die War Galleon war mein Lieblingsschiff...
"Arrrr - laßt ihn Kielholen, Maat! Der Smutje soll seine Leber pökeln!"


----------



## darkprojekt2 (14. Februar 2005)

davidian2000 am 21.01.2005 12:52 schrieb:
			
		

> mal wieder ne antwort-option, welche die umfrage-ersteller nicht bedachten


*Das ist pure Absicht von PCGames!* Mit einem "Nein" als Option hätte diese Umfrage bloss die Hälfte der Kommentare erhalten 

Und was zählt in der Wirtschaft? Das Geld. 
Wie kommt man an Geld? Mit Werbung.
Wie zeigt man Werbung? Mit Klicks/Hits/Pages etc..
Wie kriegt man Klicks/Hits/Pages etc.? Mit PCG-Quickpolls.

Gruss
Michael


----------



## piratesveteran (8. April 2005)

Mein Name sagt mehr als 1000 Worte...   

1994 mit 14 Jahren Pirates Gold! auf den C64.


----------



## ZakMc (12. April 2005)

ich habs erst auf dem C64 und dann auf dem amiga gezock0rt


----------



## TVstorede (1. Juni 2005)

SYSTEM am 24.11.2004 13:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


Na klar, das war auf C64 und Atari seinerzeit für Monate das tägliche Pflichtprogramm nach und manchmal während der Schule ;o)


----------



## BaronSengir187 (9. Dezember 2005)

Also ich persönlich erinnere mich da aber lieber an "Seefahrt" auf dem C16


----------



## Nico15 (31. Dezember 2005)

Tja, ich darf bei der Umfrage nicht mitmachen. Denn ich habe davon gehört es aber nie gespielt. Und was soll "weiss nicht" für ne Antwort sein bitte?


----------



## firewalker2k (25. Februar 2006)

Wo ist denn bitte das "Nein"? Oo


"Möchten Sie mir 1000 € spenden?"

- Ja, sehr gerne 
- Ja, warum nicht ^^
- Weiß nicht

Muhaha


----------



## Occulator (20. Juni 2006)

Wieso gibt es bei dem Poll kein einfaches "Nein" ? Ich kenn das Spiel, habs aber nie gespielt ...


----------



## DrUnK3n (6. September 2006)

Occulator am 20.06.2006 16:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso gibt es bei dem Poll kein einfaches "Nein" ? Ich kenn das Spiel, habs aber nie gespielt ...




Ich habs auf dem Amiga und Amiga CD32 (die Megaflop Konsole) gezockt.


----------



## maxx2003 (9. September 2006)

DrUnK3n am 06.09.2006 21:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habs auf dem Amiga und Amiga CD32 (die Megaflop Konsole) gezockt.


Ich hab's auf einem A1200 gezockt, nur halt das mit dem Wind war nervig.
Jo stimmt, die Amiga CD32 Konsole war ja nur ein Mix aus Amiga 500 mit CD LW.  
Neuerungen gab's keine...


----------



## MoeD (9. September 2006)

SYSTEM am 24.11.2004 13:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



46%; noch nie gehört?? oh mann, ich glaub ich werd echt alt! na ja, ich  hab auf jeden fall das orginal damals aufm c64 gezockt. das waren zeiten!


----------

